# Godin Multiac Nylon - Amp Recommendation



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Perhaps not quite the right area to ask, but...

I'm currently using a Yamaha powered speaker (MS60S, 80 Watts) with my Godin Multiac Nylon ACS Slim.

I'm wondering if an acoustic amp would be noticeably different. Home use only.

If you play a Multiac nylon, what amp do you use and do you think an acoustic amp would be noticeably different than a monitor type speaker.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Some acoustic amps have enhanced features like reverb, chorus, echo, etc. If you use these features then you get the benefits of a good acoustic amp. Otherwise, the only difference will be the clean sound that is produced by the speaker and cabinet design of the two. which likely will not be very noticeable.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The MS60 is a great little amp that has proven to be a reliable stage performer. I have owned two for about a decade and work with quite a few gigging keyboard players that carry them for use as a personal monitor.

IMO, you will need to spend quite a bit to get a better sounding "acoustic amp". If I were looking to step up it would be to Fishman Loudbox Artist Fishman - LBX600 - Loudbox Artist Acoustic Amp

BTW, if you want to sell the MS60 please let me know.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I had no idea the MS60 was so well regarded.

Stay the course, and let the gas pass. B#(*


----------

